# Lump under jaw? Help!



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

My milking doe has a huge lump under her jaw..I would say it was an abcess except it is not hard and covers her entire bottom jaw..I do not think it is bottle jaw either... Any suggestions or ideas? I just wormed her heavily today. The lump is full of liquid..not sure what to do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It to me, does sound like bottle jaw, but without a pic, it is hard to say.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It does sound like bottle-jaw. How are her eyelids?


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Her eyelids are rather pale... They are not white but definitely not the deep pink they should be. Have been giving her an herbal wormer every week for the past few months but just gave her the commercial stuff today. The thing that makes me think its not bottle jaw is that she has a scab under her chin where something has obviously leaked out. Checked her temperature and she is normal...normally with an abcess she would have a fever...so I am kind of confused as to what is going on with this goat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

can you get a picture of it...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Luvbabygoats, you're not going to like my response but it's a definite possibility that it's CL. Keep an eye on it and when/if it starts to lose hair get your vet out there to lance it, clean it out, test and treat. Should it prove to be CL, the key to controlling it is to *NEVER* allow an abcess to burst on your property.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just being ignorant here - what is CL?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

My doe Begonia had horrible swelling under her jaw/upper neck. Turned out to be bottle jaw. Anemic, pale membranes, pale skin, droopy. Wormed and gave iron. She's back to the happy girl we know. Barber pole worms. Silent killer.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I have dealt with both bottle jaw and CL. If its bottle jaw eyelids do not have to be completely pale. If you worm her give iron and vitamin b shots it will help with anemia. In a few days it will go back to normal. With CL usually there is a big knot on the side of head all areas where there are lymph nodes. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/caseouslymphadenitis.html

Here is a great article. The stuff that comes out looks like a thick creamy color. Nasty stuff. Good luck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

under the chin is not a normal location for CL..Bottle jaw can feel fluid filled......a picture would he helpful in helping in determining whats going on with her....

is she eating well
pooping, peeing chewing a cud
inner eye lids color?
temp?
active or lethargic?


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

All her vitals are good. Eating fine. Cl free..we give our herd cl shots every year.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> under the chin is not a normal location for CL..


Under the jaw is, though.

http://sheep.osu.edu/2008/06/20/caseous-lymphadenitis-contagious-abscesses/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does look like bottle jaw.

You say, you are worming with herbal wormer, her system may of gotten immuned to the wormer, and the worms explode, making them harder to get rid of. Creating power worms. Or under dosing has a bad outcome as well. What commercial wormer, did you give her and how much?


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Gave her 10mL of Safeguard Dewormer for Goats yesterday around 10am


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With safeguard,, in some areas' it doesn't work anymore.

But, if you do use it ,you need to triple the dosage for goats.


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay so the normal does was 4mL for goats and I have her 10...should I worm her again today?


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

But is it possible for her to have a scab from bottle jaw? Because I don't want to worm her heavily if it's not worms..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GoatCrazy


> Under the jaw is, though.


Yes, I stand corrected


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It does look like bottle jaw......bottle jaw will get pretty large during grazing time and then seem to shrink some when they relax..this is fluid seeping back and forth caused by small holes Barpole worms leave..it does not burst or leak outwordly..it is possible she nicked her self on a thorn or something causing the leak of fluid. I good quality wormer done 3 times 10 days apart then once more in 30 days will get all stages of the barpole worm. I would go with Ivomec or if she is not bred..Valbazen...both these wormers are very effective again barpole..


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm..well we are actually milking her now. Have just used her milk to bottle-feed some baby goats today and yesterday. So which wormer would be best? It just seems extremely coincidental for her to have bottle jaw and a scab that is too big for a thorn...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I do admit it does sound suspicious...if her inner eye lids are bright in color then do a watch...while she grazes see if the jaw gets larger...and when she rest..does it get smaller?. The picture shows it to be pretty baggie...a filled bottle jar will feel firm but squishy..as in not hard...her jaw looks like one would after resting...how ever if her eyelids are pale..the treatment will not harm her or the babies...we do not even withdraw for our own use but the protocal is to withdraw milk for a certain time frame per medication...either ivomec of valbazen is safe...check her inner eye lids..and go with your gut...if you choose to wait and not worm her..then keep a very close eye on her...trust your instincts..


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! It's actually looking quite a bit smaller today..not sure if it's just healing or if it is the wormer finally working..


----------



## Rapid_Falls_Farm (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd say bottle jaw for sure. It's caused by an overload of parasites. Are her poops solid, or liquid? Do you have a picture?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

If its bottle jaw, treat *IMMEDIATELY*!
Bottle jaw means a severe infestation of worms or cocci, and it kills *quick*.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is an old thread : )


----------

